# Manche Medienvertreter sollten sich schämen...



## Aka-Aka (11 November 2009)

...zum Beispiel die Fotografen, die einer Frau im Schockzustand gegenüber sitzen und nicht so viel Pietät haben, einfach mal die Kamera sinken zu lassen. So etwas ist wirklich traurig. Das Verhalten aller anwesenden Fotografen war wirklich entsetzlich. Was haben solche Idioten eigentlich im Hirn? Und was im Herz?
Pfui, Pfui, Pfui.


> Das Klicken der Kameras verdichtet sich zum grotesken Konzert, wenn Teresa Enke zum Taschentuch greift.


http://www.badische-zeitung.de/f-allgemein/teresa-enke-bricht-ein-tabu--22335294.html
Ein groteskes Konzert, wie wahr. Schändlich.


----------



## stieglitz (12 November 2009)

*AW: Manche Medienvertreter sollten sich schämen...*

Hier ein weiterer Kommentar, der sich kritisch mit diesem tragischen
Vorgang auseinandersetzt:



> .... Wer denkt eigentlich an den Lokführer, den Enke nicht nur dazu zwang, ihn zu töten, sondern der zusätzlich zu diesem schweren Trauma auch noch mit dem Bewusstsein weiterleben muss, den Tod eines von unzähligen Menschen, womöglich auch von ihm selbst verehrten Idols herbeigeführt zu haben? Wer denkt auch an die inneren Qualen der Feuerwehrleute und Polizisten, die die körperlichen Reste dieses Idols bergen mussten? ....



http://www.welt.de/sport/fussball/article5182141/Mitgefuehl-das-die-Menschenwuerde-verletzt.html


----------



## webwatcher (12 November 2009)

*AW: Manche Medienvertreter sollten sich schämen...*

Über derartig tragische und komplexe Ereignisse im Stil der BILD zu popularisieren ist nicht 
angebracht

EOT


----------

